# My should I pup is here!!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had posted on wether or not to get this sweet little girl and decide to a few weeks ago....Katie turned 6 weeks old on Sunday and she is the sweetest little wrinkle faced pup! She and Jack get along great and the 2 kittiys even tolerate her tugging on their tails...Max will baby sit as long as she's asleep, he's my 13 year old Cocker and can barely stand himself he's so cantankerous! lol. She is still working on getting to the back door when she needs to potty but thank goodness they are just piddles and not puddles!


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

OHHHHH!!! How adorable! Congratulations on your new little cutie-pie!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful face- she's a real good looking dog.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know she's not a purebred but she is absolutely the sweetest, my kitties even love her! The only purebred dog I have is my Max...a cocker spaniel and believe me, I love him dearly but at times he seems "brain dead" I tell ya the best dogs I've ever had have been mutts! I hope she grows up being as smart as her dad! 

Katie realized she can bark today and it was so funny because she scared herself! She came tearing out of the kitchen looking for me and wimpering she was so scared!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a cutie pie! I love her! I am so glad you decided to get her!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cute little face, she's adorable!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My should I pup is here!!!( and now GONE)*

My Katie has been missing since Saturday, so my holiday was not as good as it should have been even though I spent it with my mom and sister, niece and nephew, all I could think of was coming home to look for her. The last time she was seen by me was at 2 when I left her out with Jack to potty. My neighbor who is just up the road told me she was in her yard playing with her dog and Jack was with her...Jack came home without her. They were buddies and he misses her as much as my hubby and I do. I keep thinking that if I had only put the extra hole in her collar so it would stay on her instead of procrastinating then she would have ID on her! I called the humane society as well as 2 other shelters and had an ad placed in the paper for Friday and basically spent my day making flyers and driving around hoping to even see her along the road, I know it sounds really terrible and as much as I want her home, I was hoping to find her laying somewhere and I would have to bury her....at least I would know what happened. I truly feel that someone took her! My goodness though, I can see my neighbors yard from my driveway! Why would anyone steal a pup or could even think it homeless when she was wearing a collar(no tags) and just had a bath and her nails painted blue?! The more I think of it the more PO'd I get.!!
Heres a few pics I had of her, the most recent was 3 weeks ago and can't ya tell she loves her daddy AND her buddy/big brother Jack?

































I am just so hurt and upset, the only "original" dog I have is Max...he is my PITA!! Jealous and tempermental that at times he don't even like himself!! Since 2004 when I took in a drop off pup that we named Daisy Mae, she started the "bad luck" with losing my dogs....except Max!
I buried her just 3months after we took her in, dump truck on my cowpath got her, then my protector Petey another drop off that we had for 8 years died of old age in sept 05 then Daisys replacement a border collie we named Brandy Lee met her fate with the school bus just 2 weeks after I lost my Dolly last May! Jack came along in July as a stray that was hovering around a strip mine, so I brought him home and got his shots and neutered...he is a good boy and always protected his little "sister"...he is as lost as we are.
Heres my Max he's my old dog and right now in dire need of a haircut, which I wait til mid April to do because he is so old..he'll turn 14 years in August. He's deaf and half blind, moves pretty slow on cold days and has a good many benign tumors all over him but he would play with Katie when he felt up to it, otherwise he would growl a warning and she would go and pick on Jack.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry! I will pray for a safe return soon!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

If I lived closer I would help you with posters and looking for her. I can not even imagine any of my dogs going missing  Lost of prayers coming your way Liz!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I have been through it before Liz, it is heart braking and I feel so bad for you (I'm almost in tears!!!) Call the police station too because people call the police when they see stray dogs.

walk the streets calling her name - people will see and know that you are missing a dog and may know of someone who found one.

And I'm praying for her safe return.

Lord please be with Katie right now, help bring her back home to her loving family. Be with Liz, wrap your arms of love around her. My heart achs because I know the pain of loosing a dog for days. Please please PLEASE let her be found and returned. Amen


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

AMEN to that Stacey!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the prayer Stacey, I came home from work hoping to have her waiting for me or to even have a message that she'd been found...but nothing. I am in a very rural area...my road is a cowpath and my hubby and I were all thru the fields on the quad Sunday evening and yesterday, to no avail what scares me is the thot of her being attacked by a bear or coyote and suffering or just lost and wanting to come home and not know how. I have hope that I will find out what happened.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Liz,I'm so sorry.i have been through this many times with many animals.I'm supposed to be working and instead I'm here almost crying.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just out on the quad...and about froze it's so windy! I went to the very top of the hill with binoculars and saw no sign of her. The only way I figure on her just dis appearing the way she did was that someone had to take her!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you Liz, and her too  What a horrible thing to go through! I really, really hope you find her soon! And I'm aslo sorry to hear about the other dogs you lost, that must be really tough. Hopefully she's making her way back to you!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I thank you all so much for caring! Right now I'm going thru the petfider ads hoping that someone placed one.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You may also want to look at Craigslist for your area.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

MY KATIE IS HOME!!!! :stars: She was a mile out the opposite direction of my everyday travels, my neighbor was going to church this afternoon and saw a sign up at the end of a driveway so she stopped and told the man about Katie, as soon as she heard her name she was "all ears"....I'm on my way out now to get hay and to go and thank him for taking such good care of her!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so awesome!!!!!  :stars: :dance: :leap:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

YAY!!!!! :clap: :stars: :hug: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats just Awesome! I am so happy for you!!!! :stars: :rainbow: :clap: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness, I am so happy that she was so well taken care of when she wasn't home...I just met the man that had found her and thanked him, he had said she showed up on Easter morning and she had gone missing Saturday afternoon, I couild tell he loves dogs as he has 3 of his own. He also said it was the pointer breed in her that got her in trouble...she was chasing birds!! Jack was very happy to see her and I know she missed us, my goodness I was so happy I was crying! She has a tighter collar that won't be slipping over her head now as well as her ID attached...my hubby suggested micro chipping her so that IF it hasppens again and loses her tags she can be identified. But that will only work if she's taken to a shelter...asny how We have no plans on losing her AGAIN!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so happy you had a good outcome! How nice of him to care for your little darling! Reminds me I have to get new tags for our dogs...old phone # since we moved, but it has my cell # on it so I keep procrastinating.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Liz I am so glad you found her! :clap: What a wonderful person to take such good care of her!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My Katie isn't too happy about being tied, but she does get to run the fields once a day with Jack, I keep her on a 30 foot lunge line and til she learns to come when called and I can trust that she'll not leave the yard she'll be cabled. We're improving on the "commands" and obedience but still need work.
The biggest thing is that she's home and is just a little too smart for her own good I think.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on finding your pup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :leap: She is so cute.She will get over being tied up.(It's hard for her cause she has all that energy)We had a purebred pointer that looks similar to that but we had to get rid of her cause she was a puppy eater.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

How wonderful!!! :clap: It is so nice to see that this man cared enough to take care of her. To see that there are still good people out there is so reassuring.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all! Ya know, the support I got from all of you really got my mind in other directions when she was missing! Now How do I talk hubby into fencing 4 plus acres? LOL...Never happen!


----------

